# Prep For RPS December



## BreedElite (May 13, 2015)

As some of you have already read my first post, I am going to be doing my first RPS meet this december. As of next week I am really going to start ramping up the training and getting back to where I need to be, enough bullshit. 


Tonight I went in and finished up what I was going to do last night but Steeler4Life and I got to talking like two little school girls and I only got through my bench. We basically discussed how awesome we are because we are powerlifters and how superior his beard has been getting. He also helped me tweak my set-up and we ended up putting 5lbs on my bench in an hour. Hit a solid 340lb bench for a pr. 

Tonights training;

Incline Close Grip Barbell Press 225 5x5
Cable Flys 50lbs 4x10 
D-Bell Shoulder Press 80lbs 4x8 
J-M Press with Elite FTS Multi-Grip Bench Press Bar 85lbs 4x12 
Cable Tricep Pushdowns 100lbs 4x12
Curls (IN A ****ING SQUAT RACK)....jk 115lbs 3x10



I am open to all suggestions. I have to admit my training lately has been complete garbage. Yah I'm fairly strong for my weight but I am no where I need to be. Hopefully since Steelers4Life along with his beard have joined the gym the intensity will be brought back. 

Until next time...

"Life, Learn, Pass On"


----------



## LeanHerm (May 13, 2015)

Atta boy, kill some shit!!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 13, 2015)

thats a good looking work out good on yah bro


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 13, 2015)

Tell me about your training philosophy and method so far


----------



## BreedElite (May 13, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Tell me about your training philosophy and method so far



My philosophy.....never have really been asked that one before. I guess I would say I truly believe the work you put in to this sport is going to determine your reward. I don't believe in over training, especially since we are training for strength, no more than 3 days for me personally. When it comes to prepping for a meet, last time I had great success running the Lillibridge training method for 12 week peaking. But again, I need to find or develop a program that works for me. Sure their method worked, but I changed up some of the percentages and numbers to work with me. The biggest problem I have is I am always training by myself. Its hard sometimes to keep the intensity up when you don't have someone telling you to step it up and keep going.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 13, 2015)

BreedElite said:


> My philosophy.....never have really been asked that one before. I guess I would say I truly believe the work you put in to this sport is going to determine your reward. I don't believe in over training, especially since we are training for strength, no more than 3 days for me personally. When it comes to prepping for a meet, last time I had great success running the Lillibridge training method for 12 week peaking. But again, I need to find or develop a program that works for me. Sure their method worked, but I changed up some of the percentages and numbers to work with me. The biggest problem I have is I am always training by myself. Its hard sometimes to keep the intensity up when you don't have someone telling you to step it up and keep going.



Every time I'm asked by someone about how to get into powerlifting, my answer is usually - go find a team.  So I completely understand that. However; there are plenty of powerliters who train and peak on their own.  You have to get locked in on that meet though.  With a plan that tells you I need to squat this much for this many sets - you either do it or you are a failure.

I think by now, given what you have accomplished on your own, drug free and with some of the harshest (and ridiculous) rules and judging in the sport you should have no problems doing this.  

Using a canned program can work for a while, but at some point things get missed. If you're doing barbell rows because Eric says that's what built his deadlift, it doesn't mean you'll be a 700lb puller.  Maybe its your glutes that are weak? Maybe your abs are collapsing?  Maybe you need to just add more size? Maybe you need more intensity rather than volume? 

So now, try telling me for each lift, what have you responded to the best in terms of set and rep ranges and accessory work? What are your weak points for each lift as well?


----------



## BreedElite (May 13, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Every time I'm asked by someone about how to get into powerlifting, my answer is usually - go find a team.  So I completely understand that. However; there are plenty of powerliters who train and peak on their own.  You have to get locked in on that meet though.  With a plan that tells you I need to squat this much for this many sets - you either do it or you are a failure.
> 
> I think by now, given what you have accomplished on your own, drug free and with some of the harshest (and ridiculous) rules and judging in the sport you should have no problems doing this.
> 
> ...



Ok, lets start with the squat. This lift has always frustrated me. I have tried box squats and have never really had much carry over. Front squats and using the Elite FTS safety bar have always seemed to carry over for me. I feel as though my "power" increases but my numbers never seem to rise. Rep ranges I usually stick with 3-5, and if I do front squats after no more than 3 reps. And like I said, past couple of months training has just been garbage, no set plan as on what numbers to hit but still sticking with Mondays Bench, Wednesdays overhead press, Fridays squat one week then alternate deadlift the next. Weak point would absolutely be my hamstrings. I don't have access to a GHR so I try as much as I can do hamstring curls, Romanian deadlifts. 

For Bench, If I am working in the 80-90% range based off of my max no more then 2 reps. Then afterwards I usually will do drops sets for 5 reps. Sometimes for accessory I implement floor presses, negatives, pin presses, and Barbell Incline. I feel my weak point for the bench is upper back tightness and lats. 

Deadlift is my "best" or the lift I am the most comfortable with. I usually work up to a heavy single then drop it down and do doubles or triples. I pull conventional. I have been working a lot with the trap bar to work on leg drive which I feel is my weak point. Just started doing this 2 weeks ago so still not sure how its going to carry over. Accessory is the same as squat. 

Since I am an all natural lifter I still am learning is more volume better for me, Are more sets and less reps. Like you said, I like to think I have the fundamentals down for this sport. But, I still have yet to really dial in what works best for me. What sets, reps, and accessory work is going to make me succeed to become the powerlifter that I know I have the potential to be. The mindset is there, the programing needs work.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 13, 2015)

So if I read this right your gonna lift in Carnage with us.  Hell yea!!! Team UG is kicking the door in this year!!! 


Your on the right track with this thread, POBs advice is going to get you those numbers your looking for

Or you could grow a beard and get them. Hahaha


----------



## BreedElite (May 16, 2015)

Saturdays Training Deadlift Day;

Working set 455lbs 2x3 
Drop down to 405 3x5 
Reverse Hypers with Red Mini Band 3x15 
Shrugs 290lbs 3x12 
Cable Rows 200lbs 4x8 
Hamstring Curls 70lbs 3x12
Leg Curls 240lbs 4x8  
T-Bar rows 90lbs 4x8 
Incline Sit-ups w/Red Mini Band 3x20 

455 moved slow today, not sure what was going on. Intensity was there but everything was feeling heavy and sluggish. Monday is back at it for bench. Until next time,


"Live, Learn, Pass On"


----------



## Tren4Life (May 17, 2015)

Are you getting enough carbs before you go to the gym? 1 1/2 cups of oatmeal ( rolled ) and a banana is my Pre meal of choice.


----------



## BreedElite (May 17, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> Are you getting enough carbs before you go to the gym? 1 1/2 cups of oatmeal ( rolled ) and a banana is my Pre meal of choice.



I had 5 eggs, a crap ton of home fries, toast, bacon and scrapple. I think I need to start putting some weight on. I have been attacking the brownies all day.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 17, 2015)

BreedElite said:


> I had 5 eggs, a crap ton of home fries, toast, bacon and scrapple. I think I need to start putting some weight on. I have been attacking the brownies all day.




You gonna move up a class?


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 17, 2015)

BreedElite said:


> I had 5 eggs, a crap ton of home fries, toast, bacon and scrapple. I think I need to start putting some weight on. I have been attacking the brownies all day.



i'm a firm believer in meat lovers pizza.


----------



## BreedElite (May 18, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> You gonna move up a class?



Maybe one day, but there are still some numbers I would like to hit at this body weight and prove to myself I can do them. I want to hit a 480-500 squat, 360 bench and 580 death lift before I move.


----------



## BreedElite (May 18, 2015)

heavydeads83 said:


> i'm a firm believer in meat lovers pizza.




That is one of my favorites, I am a big breakfast guy, there is nothing like home fries and scrapple to start your day off any better.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 18, 2015)

Are u training too heavy to often?


----------



## BreedElite (May 18, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Are u training too heavy to often?



Yes I think that has been the issue, I also do Landscaping 40+ hours a week for my job and sometimes depending on the week affects my training.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 18, 2015)

I heart scrapple


----------



## BreedElite (May 18, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I heart scrapple



If I go out to breakfast and the diner tells me they do not make it, I never go back.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 18, 2015)

I got breakfast covered for you on meet day. Your gonna love this place.


----------



## BreedElite (May 19, 2015)

Monday Bench Day 

Working set was 275lbs 4x3 felt really good was moving smooth, felt good to not go as heavy but still get a good stimulus in. 

Accessory work;
Flat Barbell Bench 185lbs 5x10 
Incline Barbell Bench 185lbs Close Grip 4x3 
Flys w/Elite FTS Black band 3x25 
Cable Pushdowns 80lbs 4x12
J-M Press w/ Elite FTS Multi Grip Swiss Bar 85lbs 4x12 
Body Weight Dips 3x15 

Overall was really happy, got a good lift in and everything was moving smooth like it should be. I think it was a good move to back off the weight for this week and give my body a break. Until next time....


"Life Learn Pass On"


----------



## BreedElite (May 28, 2015)

Floor Press Tonight

Taking it easy for 4 weeks,

Working set was 225lbs with chains did it for 12x3
Incline Barbell Press 185 3x5
Cable Flys
Cable Pushdowns 
Situps 

Packed a chew and life is good.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 28, 2015)

Are you familiar with prilepin's chart?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 28, 2015)

Breed, I'm going to move this to the member log section as it's becoming more of a training log. Good luck in the upcoming meet, I may be there to see you guys lift.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 28, 2015)

I may also be there if these cocksuckers will let me off of work. Busy time of the year for us.


----------



## BreedElite (May 29, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Breed, I'm going to move this to the member log section as it's becoming more of a training log. Good luck in the upcoming meet, I may be there to see you guys lift.



I have not, inform me please!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 29, 2015)

BreedElite said:


> I have not, inform me please!



I'm going to try and make it out to the December meet and watch you guys compete.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 29, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I'm going to try and make it out to the December meet and watch you guys compete.


I think you are on my route if you want to catch a ride...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 29, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I think you are on my route if you want to catch a ride...



I'll bring the Nivea for men lotion, it's what Joli prefers, and some napkins....it's gonna be a long ride


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 29, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I'll bring the Nivea for men lotion, it's what Joli prefers, and some napkins....it's gonna be a long ride


Speaking of which we need to put his fat ass on a plane for one of these meets...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 29, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Speaking of which we need to put his fat ass on a plane for one of these meets...



I talked to him about it after my meet on the ride back. He's down to come up for a meet I think if he can sort some stuff out on his end. I'm doing whatever meet he's doing if he does one up here lol.


----------



## BreedElite (Jun 9, 2015)

Fridays Squat Session


Working with Steelers4Life the past 2 weeks on my box squat and he has helped me tremendously. Next week is my last week of lifting light before I start ramping up the intensity. Box squats are coming along, still learning and need to improve form but it has helped me find a weakness of mine, which is my hips. 

Working set was 225 and did it for 6 sets of 3 reps. Trying to take them really slow and find the groove. 
After hit some Leg extensions, Hamstring curls and a bunch of upper back work, rows, t-bar rows and barbell shrugs. Followed by some core work.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 9, 2015)

BoxSquats4Life!!! 


I'm glad I could help you out man. You'll be doing more than me in no time.


----------



## BreedElite (Jun 10, 2015)

Tuesday Night Floor Press

This went really well tonight, this is my 3rd week of taking off from flat bench. The aches and pains are gone from my shoulders and the strength is looking great. Ended up hitting 275lb for 7 reps. Felt really easy and I called it after that. Body weight this morning was at 166lbs. 

After hit up some accessory work cable pushdowns, band pull-aparts, dumbbell shoulder press and core work. There is a video to my floor press.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 10, 2015)

Nice pressing breed. Pausing. Legs out. Very nice.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 10, 2015)

Wow. Your special Breed. ^^^^^ he never says anything nice to me ^^^ 

Nice job. 

Next up box squats


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 10, 2015)

Nice work dude.


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 10, 2015)

Thats some nice pressing Breed.....  December is gonna be a great meet!  Steel you need to tell where that breakfast place is................


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 10, 2015)

AlphaD said:


> Thats some nice pressing Breed.....  December is gonna be a great meet!  Steel you need to tell where that breakfast place is................




If you will the arm contest I'll tell you.


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 10, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> If you will the arm contest I'll tell you.



Not sweating it at all.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 10, 2015)

AlphaD said:


> Not sweating it at all.




If I win you have to buy


----------



## BreedElite (Jun 13, 2015)

Tonight I did some box squats with the Elite SS Yoke bar, ended up getting 245x2 and 265x2. First time I have used this bar and performed the box squat correctly. Really liked how tough it was, next week is my last week of lifting light before intensity is ramped up.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 13, 2015)

BreedElite said:


> Tonight I did some box squats with the Elite SS Yoke bar, ended up getting 245x2 and 265x2. First time I have used this bar and performed the box squat correctly. Really liked how tough it was, next week is my last week of lifting light before intensity is ramped up.



Great bar speed. This bar is a bitch to use, but there are some tips for working it.

1.  Ditch the heels. You want a flat shoe for a box squat.  You don't need to focus so much on staying on the heels as you do pushing out on the side of your foot.  Push out hard. Imagine you have a rug you're standing on. Tear it in half by pushing your feet apart.  As soon as you do that you'll feel your hips get hard as a rock.  

2.  As you unrack the bar, shrug. Don't stop shrugging until you rack the bar.  By shrug I don't mean shoulders to ears, I mean a real shrug - try and touch your traps together behind your head. Your back came real loose on your second reps.  

3.  Don't be so quick to bend over. You squat like that kunt rippetoe teaches people to - nipples to the floor... What a ****ing idiot.  Keep that chest up high.

4.  Sit on the damn box. It's not going to bite you. Sit back onto the box, let the hip flexors go for a moment - milliseconds - then re-engage the hips, push out on the side of the feet and come up chest first.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## BreedElite (Jun 16, 2015)

Tonights training, Hit a 315 Floor Press for 3 reps. Body weight this morning was 167lbs.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jun 16, 2015)

God Danm breed


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 16, 2015)

Nice job pussy


----------



## tjt011 (Jun 16, 2015)

Wow, 340 is a lot of weight. How much do you weigh?


----------



## BreedElite (Jun 17, 2015)

tjt011 said:


> Wow, 340 is a lot of weight. How much do you weigh?



That is 315 on the bar, and I weigh 166lbs.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 17, 2015)

Fake plates........


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 17, 2015)

Floor presses 315x3.....struggles with a 265x2 box squat. 

Bench only at 161???

Lol, I'm just busting your balls.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 17, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Floor presses 315x3.....struggles with a 265x2 box squat.
> 
> Bench only at 161???
> 
> Lol, I'm just busting your balls.



Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 17, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Floor presses 315x3.....struggles with a 265x2 box squat.
> 
> Bench only at 161???
> 
> Lol, I'm just busting your balls.


He hangs out with steel what do u expect?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 17, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Floor presses 315x3.....struggles with a 265x2 box squat.
> 
> Bench only at 161???
> 
> Lol, I'm just busting your balls.


Ololololololololololololololollllllll


----------



## BreedElite (Jun 18, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Floor presses 315x3.....struggles with a 265x2 box squat.
> 
> Bench only at 161???
> 
> Lol, I'm just busting your balls.



I will stab you!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 18, 2015)

BreedElite said:


> I will stab you!


Or... option B. Work on your damn squat son!


----------



## mickems (Jun 18, 2015)

BreedElite said:


> Tonights training, Hit a 315 Floor Press for 3 reps. Body weight this morning was 167lbs.



good work, brother.


----------



## BreedElite (Jun 24, 2015)

Sorry I have been away for the past week, been moving and its been kicking my ass,

Tonight I did some Bench work, Have not lifter for 11 days so I was a huge puss,

275 5x5
Incline work
Cable Pushdowns 
JM Presses 
Band Pull Aparts 
Shoulder mobility work
Core Work,


Cant wait to get back to the grind, sometimes its better to take off when things are crazy, no sense in having a shitty training day.

Until next time.....


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 26, 2015)

I talked to Breed today and he wanted me to let everyone know that he's busy moving into his new house. He hasn't had much time for the gym.


----------



## BreedElite (Jul 1, 2015)

Sorry all I have not been posted training or have not been here to tell you all the massive chew I am currently packing. My wife and I are moving into our new home and have run into some problems with repairs on the house. I have not been able to train due to work and coming straight home and working on the house. This week we should moved in and I will be getting back to training. It has been driving me nuts not being able to train, but family comes first and I'm sure it will all be worth it in the long run.

and just so you all know....im packing a massive, massive, chew right now. 

Until next time......


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 1, 2015)

I've been there. Wife, home repairs, massive chews, all of it. 

The gym will still be there when you get your shit together.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 1, 2015)

NattyEcks is coming for u.


----------



## BreedElite (Jul 5, 2015)

Finally got to the gym this weekend,

Did some bench work;

285 for 5x3 was a little rough just because my schedule has been off,
65lb dumbell incline 3x6 
Dumbbell shoulder work
Lat work
core work; get some

Sorry I have not been around as much, still unpacking the new home.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 5, 2015)

Glad to see your back at it.


----------



## BreedElite (Jul 8, 2015)

Tuesday Night Squat training; 

joined a new gym tonight, 5th street powerhouse in reading pa. This gym is kick ass and is going to be perfect for my training. all top of the line power equipment and mono lifts. 

Since I have been on a whacky schedule I took it easy and worked with 275 for 5x5. After I wanted to get some pulls in so I did 375 for 5x3.
Worked with the GHR after for 3x10, Leg extensions, Core work. Called it a night. 

Glad to be back, until next time.


----------



## snake (Jul 10, 2015)

Actually, breed didn't want me to say anything but I've been helping him with his BBing. It didn't work out so he's back now. Steel, don't worry, you won't be able to tell he did a full body shave by meet time.

Nice to see you back Breed! I pity those 45's when you cut it loose.


----------



## BreedElite (Jul 11, 2015)

snake said:


> Actually, breed didn't want me to say anything but I've been helping him with his BBing. It didn't work out so he's back now. Steel, don't worry, you won't be able to tell he did a full body shave by meet time.
> 
> Nice to see you back Breed! I pity those 45's when you cut it loose.




hahahhahhaha


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 11, 2015)

21 weeks till meet day pussy.


----------



## BreedElite (Aug 5, 2015)

Tonights Training;

Bench

275 for 5x3 followed by,
185 for 5x10 with fat bar
Fly work
185 barbell upright rows
tricep pushdowns 
sit ups on GHR 


Sorry I have not been around, I was taking climbing lessons for work. I do tree services and we have been doing tree work every day and the climbing has been taking a toll on my pussy little back and arms. My wife and I are expecting our second child in less than a month! RPS meet is right around the corner need to start dialing in the strength

everyone must pack a big chew now that I posted,

until next time


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 5, 2015)

Congrats on the house and baby. The real fun begins with baby #2. You don't even know what you are in for lol.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 5, 2015)

Congrats on the baby. Dys is right man 2 kids takes it to a whole new level. Good luck brother


----------



## BreedElite (Aug 10, 2015)

Sunday Afternoon Squat season

Worked up to 345 and hit it for a solid double, next week will be my first time in wraps
225 pause squats 5x5 
Reverse Hyper with bands 
Leg extensions
Lying Hamstring curls 
Core Work


Packed a massive chew after and called it a day.  

Until next time....


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 10, 2015)

If you want to hit mega pr's let me be the first to tell you to pack a fat lippah before you train. 

POB will confirm that I squat and deadlift with a big dip. Even on the platform. 

It's very American.


----------



## BreedElite (Aug 12, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> If you want to hit mega pr's let me be the first to tell you to pack a fat lippah before you train.
> 
> POB will confirm that I squat and deadlift with a big dip. Even on the platform.
> 
> It's very American.




You sir have now become my very best friend. We shall pack a massive lippah on that platform together while reminiscing of how manly our jaw lines are for holding up to the American brown and green plant of wonderness we call........TABACO. 

until next time....


----------



## BreedElite (Aug 15, 2015)

Bench Night 

Working set was 295 for 4 sets of doubles, strength is really starting to get back into gear, Next week I'm going to start a floor pressing wave,

85b dumbbell incline for 4 sets of 8
Shoulder work 
JM press for 3 sets of 12 
Core work 


This weekend I'm going to pull from a deficit to start getting my speed back on the pulls. A couple of guys at the gym and I all chipped in on a squat bar Gene had for sale. cost a 750 bucks for a new squat bar, we also got a brand new okie deadlift bar and bench bar. Also will be trying out knee wraps for the first time this week.


Until next time "packs chew"


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 15, 2015)

You lucky fuk. Genes bars are Iron Wolf bars they are like 1200 new. 

I'm glad you made it to a good gym with real powder lifters.  Your gonna do well at the meet


----------



## BreedElite (Aug 17, 2015)

Today I pulled from a 2 inch deficit, did 365 for 8 sets of doubles. Speed was slow, strength felt good I just need to start getting my explosion back. 

Accessory work;
T-Bar rows 4x12
Reverse Hypers 3x15 using a light band 
Leg extensions 3x12
Hamstring curls 4x10
Core work
Shrugs 



Going to be squatting in wraps this week and also starting a floor press wave, Cant wait to start using the Iron Wolf Bars. 

Until Next time...


----------



## BreedElite (Aug 24, 2015)

Squats today, first time in knee wraps. Lets just say I was surprised at how much harder it was for me then using knee sleeves. Going to take some getting used to, I need to let the weight bring me down to the hole rather than trying to go down myself. Going to take a little bit, But I will get it. Worked up to 335 and just did it for a few sets. 

After worked on some Barbell rows 185 for 4x10 
Shrugs 
Leg extensions 
hamstring curls 
t-bar rows.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 24, 2015)

Just want you to know I stuffed so much kodiak in my lip just now that I can't close my mouth. There is tobacco jewce running down my chin onto my shirt.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 24, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just want you to know I stuffed so much kodiak in my lip just now that I can't close my mouth. There is tobacco jewce running down my chin onto my shirt.



Clear the lane Im gunna hurl.


----------



## BreedElite (Aug 25, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just want you to know I stuffed so much kodiak in my lip just now that I can't close my mouth. There is tobacco jewce running down my chin onto my shirt.




You sir are a truly one bad ass mother fuker.


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 25, 2015)

BreedElite said:


> You sir are a truly one bad ass mother fuker.



You 2 even look alike.  I can't wait till the meet.


----------



## Syndicate_LAbs (Sep 30, 2015)

Tren4Life said:


> You 2 even look alike.  I can't wait till the meet.


Hey bro, one thing I would advise when going heavy in training preparing for RPS is use 100 pound plates if possible. RPS uses 100 pound plates until they no longer can to load the weight on the bar. Pulling with the weights closer to you makes a difference compared to when they are loaded across the whole bar. I find it awesome for squat though less bar whip. If you have access to a Texas squat bar or better I would take advantage of it. It will be a culture shock if you are used to a 45 pound power bar and then have to throw on the huge 65 pound iron Wolfe bar. It will definitely make you have to change how you carry the bar on your back.


----------

